# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه اطلاعات تهران

## TIGER

سلام بچه ها هر کسی اطلاعاتی راجب دانشگاه اطلاعات تهران داره اینجا بگه حالا هر چی باشه بگید
خیلی ممنون

----------


## soghrat

در رشته انسانی فقط حقوق وروانشناسی خوبه وبازار کارداره بقیش بیخوده

----------


## TIGER

> در رشته انسانی فقط حقوق وروانشناسی خوبه وبازار کارداره بقیش بیخوده


پس اطلاعات از لحاظ اقتصادی خوب نیست؟

----------


## soghrat

> پس اطلاعات از لحاظ اقتصادی خوب نیست؟


فکرنمیکنم مناسبتون باشه

----------

